# Juvinils?



## neonchick (Jul 22, 2013)

Should I git chicks or juveniles ??? (will be first time)


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Up to you depends of your setup


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Again its all what you want. Reasearch to decide what works for you. Every person has different expectations, wants, and needs with thier flock.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

^ agreed  I personally like brahmas and I have herd silkies are good to  if you want chicks they have to usually have like a plastic tote and heat lamp with big ones you either need like a diaper for the house or a coop


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I've done both if you get chicks they are more work and you need a heat lamp and a tub of some sort to put them in but they bond with you and that's pretty cool if you ask me. If you do juvies you don't have to go through the raising part and there usually point of lay so you get eggs right away but they don't seem as personal and cost you more. I raised chicks this year and I don't think ill be doing the point of lay I like to watch them grow and how friendly they are but it's totally up to each person what they like.


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

If this is your first time dealing with chickens I would suggest getting grown chickens rather than chicks. This way you won't have to put the extra food into them to grow, or buy all the other supplies. (brooder, lamp, ect.)
But, as stated above, this is completely up to you!


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

I thought chicks were easier


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

2rain said:


> I thought chicks were easier


I thought so too... I started with chicks.


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

Well, I've had chickens ever since I was a little kid, so I never had to worry about the "getting started with chickens" phase, but every person I've talked to has always said that they wish they would have started off with fully grown chickens or that they're glad they started with fully grown chickens. To each their own, I suppose.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

I started with layers and not really sure which I wish I would have started with probably chicks


----------

